# Canada not ready for iPhone yet.



## makuribu (Oct 26, 2005)

Cellphone user shocked by charges of $85K

With Bell and Rogers and Telus keeping data charges at ludicrous levels, we'll remain well behind the third world in cellphone technology for the forseeable future.

In these days of NAFTA, why do I need to apply for a papal dispensation weeks ahead of my trip in order to use my phone in Mexico? I'd be willing to pay the extortionate rates, but I shouldn't have to beg Ted Rogers for permission to be robbed by him! It's pretty embarrassing.

I suppose the new bandwidth could help, but I bet it will be another case of the big guys waiting for a while and then gobbling up the money losing newcomers.


----------



## Philly (Nov 17, 2007)

Dude, other country, other manners.
Still sucks big time.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Canadians pay retardedly high cell phone rates. Bell and Rogers just have a complete strangle hold on the market. American carriers need to be let in to loosen up this monopoly.


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

If Rogers doesn't lower rates, no one is going to even bother using the EDGE network.


----------



## Jampy (Nov 19, 2007)

Adrian. said:


> Canadians pay retardedly high cell phone rates. Bell and Rogers just have a complete strangle hold on the market. American carriers need to be let in to loosen up this monopoly.


I think that may be happening next year if I heard correctly


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

I believe the auction is restricted to only Canadian carriers. 

I'm also thinking Apple might take their sweet time if Rogers won't budge and just wait until the end of 2008 to bring it.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

makuribu said:


> With Bell and Rogers and Telus keeping data charges at ludicrous levels, we'll remain well behind the third world in cellphone technology for the forseeable future.


Bell now offers a $7 Unlimited Data Plan. Not sure if it's widely availble yet, or just with the HTC Touch, but it's a push in the right direction. Ted Rogers can.... NM, I can't say it here without getting banned


----------



## Trainman (Oct 2, 2006)

I was just having this discussion with some friends over lunch. 

Apparently, the $7 unlimited plan from bell only applies when you're browsing certain WAP websites pre-approved by bell, everything else you'll pay extra data charges, so it's not really unlimited. I can't confirm or deny this fact but the friend that told me about this is usually pretty up-to-date on these matters.

Cheers!


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Trainman said:


> I was just having this discussion with some friends over lunch.
> 
> Apparently, the $7 unlimited plan from bell only applies when you're browsing certain WAP websites pre-approved by bell, everything else you'll pay extra data charges, so it's not really unlimited. I can't confirm or deny this fact but the friend that told me about this is usually pretty up-to-date on these matters.
> 
> Cheers!


My buddy told me about it, he did not mention any restrictions like that. He owns three Bell stores in Kelowna, and we have been friends since grade 3, so I would HOPE he would tell me if there was something like that in the package. Will have to ask him and find out!


----------



## legendz (Aug 11, 2007)

the iPhone is only on GSM right now, that means that the only service provider it can be used for is rogers, There is no competition and thus they are taking their time with bringing the iPhone over to Canada. Less competition means less money for them.


----------



## switch (Mar 17, 2004)

I think it's time ehmac members band together to form a new grassroots cell carrier!


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

Sounds good in theory. Startup costs are prohibitive though. You have regulations to deal with too.


----------



## Trainman (Oct 2, 2006)

MacDaddy said:


> My buddy told me about it, he did not mention any restrictions like that. He owns three Bell stores in Kelowna, and we have been friends since grade 3, so I would HOPE he would tell me if there was something like that in the package. Will have to ask him and find out!


Please do, I'm really interested in this... if it proves to be really unlimited I might end up getting me a Crackberry 8830 and signing up... although I'm sure they'll only allow it with certain phones of which I'm sure a Crackberry would not be one of.

Thanks.


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

Trainman said:


> Please do, I'm really interested in this... if it proves to be really unlimited I might end up getting me a Crackberry 8830 and signing up... although I'm sure they'll only allow it with certain phones of which I'm sure a Crackberry would not be one of.
> 
> Thanks.


I believe it is on the HTC Touch only?


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I was about to say the kid is an idiot until the last line stating that he has unlimited mobile browsing. Then, after a brief second realized maybe Bell's plan is a sheep in wolves clothing; mobile browsing would lead one to assume browsing the internet while on your cell phone. In that wording it leaves it open to interpretation that connecting to ones computer to upload/download, use your phone as a modem is not browsing.


----------



## expergo (Feb 28, 2005)

He doesn't have unlimited browsing. He has unlimited data usage using the mobile browser on the HTC. It's in the fine print. I've even seen it on the ads as well.


----------



## Captain Mac (Nov 21, 2007)

If you have an iPhone and no data plan on Rogers, $85K at 5 cents per KB will buy you:
1.7GB of data, or
500 songs on iTunes store, or
50 albums at 10 tracks per album

That's $1,700 per album!

Bargain!


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I may be confused but doesn't unlimited data using the mobile browsing, mean unlimited browsing? Some of what he is doing is not browsing, thus chargeable. Having said that, he is clearly doing other functionalities other than browsing, but, can these be done using the mobile browser?

Or maybe I am really confused and the reply by expergo was not to me directly...


----------



## EtLesMontagnes (Nov 4, 2007)

legendz said:


> the iPhone is only on GSM right now, that means that the only service provider it can be used for is rogers, There is no competition and thus they are taking their time with bringing the iPhone over to Canada. Less competition means less money for them.


exactly.

it's just like the car business. theres not enough competition here (atleast right now) for the iPhone to be as successful, and for Apple to gain the advantage. like when you visit a mall in the states, almost everywhere you'll see an AT&T, or Verizon, or whatever other carrier kiosk. not here, sadly.


----------



## Cuzz323 (May 3, 2007)

*It's All About The Numbers*

Canada is just a pick up market , manufacturers wouldn't sell anything here if they didn't feel like it.

1. Canada only has 30 million people in the entire country from end to end.

2. The people here are either generally broke, stingy or don't have the same spending habits as the rest of the world.

3. You got to look at how many people actually buy phones over $300

4. All major manufacturers look at these things and thats why canada usually gets everything last

5. The reason prices will always be high is because we live in a small market, promote more people living in the country and prices will go down.

6. If large Corporations like Rogers/ Telus/ Bell & CTV Don't Diversify their services they can't survive , they have to offer multiples services to the same people because there is not enough people in this country to make enough money off of one service , look at what happened to FIDO , Rogers should of never been allowed to purchase that company for simple fact that it was the only other GSM Network , but i guess CRTC don't understand technology lol

There's no hope for canada unless some how we get 200 million new people with buying power.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Related? ...

Lonely Canadian shocked to get $85,000 phone bill - Yahoo! Canada News

"(Reuters) - A Canadian oil-field worker, stunned to get a C$85,000 ($83,700) cell phone bill, has had the charges reduced to C$3,400, but is still fighting them. ... Piotr Staniaszek thought he could use his new phone as a modem for his computer as part of his C$10 unlimited browser plan from Bell Mobility, a division of Bell Canada.
He downloaded movies and other high-resolution files unaware of the charges they would incur. ..."

Full story, Please see:
Lonely Canadian shocked to get $85,000 phone bill - Yahoo! Canada News


----------

